# What is this on moose?



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

It looks a lot worse and more nasty than it is due to moose licking it and making it all wet, and raw.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Its hard to see, but if you have grass seeds I would get him to a vet straight away cause they can travel to the heart and kill them. They often cause wounds like that.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

it is a bit hard to see but it looks a little bit raised? Perhaps it's a bite or sting of some sort? You said this is the second one right and the other one was also on the leg? Perhaps he angered some insect? Poor thing. 

Doesn't look like an abscess.... there is no hole when you look at it right? Just like a raw ozzy look?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Sivaro said:


> Its hard to see, but if you have grass seeds I would get him to a vet straight away cause they can travel to the heart and kill them. They often cause wounds like that.


Had to google this as I haven't heard it called this.. we just say the weeds that stick to the dogs. We are starting to get some I think, I`ll re-investigate the area. (On moose). And then I`ll get trimmers and clear up.



WonderPup said:


> it is a bit hard to see but it looks a little bit raised? Perhaps it's a bite or sting of some sort? You said this is the second one right and the other one was also on the leg? Perhaps he angered some insect? Poor thing.
> 
> Doesn't look like an abscess.... there is no hole when you look at it right? Just like a raw ozzy look?


Yeah, raw and oozy, it was just a hard bump yesterday, today it was raw and oozy... my guess from him licking it.

It's raised about 1/2" its a BIG feeling bump thats for sure.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ooooh, Todd! I don't know what that is but I hope you find out soon and everything is OK with Moose.
_


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Grabbed the macro lens. Hard to take this shot since I have to man the camera and make sure he's not covering the spot... these are the best I could get.

As far as I could tell... no rings, no hole, no nothing really. Just raw / open scab type deal.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

And when you grab it feels like a small bouncy ball in size.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm not usually squeamish but this thing makes me want to cringe. I feel bad for Moose. Please let us know what it is and how Moose makes out.
_


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

spoospirit said:


> _I'm not usually squeamish but this thing makes me want to cringe. I feel bad for Moose. Please let us know what it is and how Moose makes out.
> _


Thanks! I surely will.

I agree, the pictures make it look horrendously disgusting and omg gross. He's really wet up the whole area with slobber, and I`m sure me spreading the hairs on and around it didn't help.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

T o d d said:


> Grabbed the macro lens. Hard to take this shot since I have to man the camera and make sure he's not covering the spot... these are the best I could get.
> 
> As far as I could tell... no rings, no hole, no nothing really. Just raw / open scab type deal.


Grass seeds do this too Todd. I forms as a lump, the whole gets bigger. You wont be able to get it out yourself if it is a grass seed cause you cant see the head of it. Why do they call them sticks there when they are heads of grass seed.

I have seen alot of this and the amount of puss that comes out too is pretty bad.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Its hard to see, but if you have grass seeds I would get him to a vet straight away cause they can travel to the heart and kill them. They often cause wounds like that.


Todd, I hope you find out what it is, have you consulted the vet yet? It looks really inflamed. Siv! WHAT IS THAT???? Grass seeds???? Just like normal old grass seeds??


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> Todd, I hope you find out what it is, have you consulted the vet yet? It looks really inflamed. Siv! WHAT IS THAT???? Grass seeds???? Just like normal old grass seeds??




http://esvc000757.wic014tu.server-web.com/pdf/main/canine_connections/grass_seeds.pdf


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is really scary! I have never heard of that happening before!
_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Very common occurrance here in Oz 

Ive been fortunate so far only having one dog get it in the ear and when he shook his head I noticed it was still connected to the grass so was able to pull it out gently. Its not just fields like its says on the links, if your backyard gets out of hand and the grass grows high, the tops get them seeds and they are in the dog in no time. Ive seen them all over dogs bodies, being a groomer here, especially one poor cocker spaniel that was matted. I had to clip him to the skin cause the matts were that tight, got to his chest and all this puss was stuck to the hair and chest. I couldnt finish him as he was in pain. Managed to get heaps out of the body that were almost all the way in, god they make a mess.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Very common occurrance here in Oz
> 
> Ive been fortunate so far only having one dog get it in the ear and when he shook his head I noticed it was still connected to the grass so was able to pull it out gently. Its not just fields like its says on the links, if your backyard gets out of hand and the grass grows high, the tops get them seeds and they are in the dog in no time. Ive seen them all over dogs bodies, being a groomer here, especially one poor cocker spaniel that was matted. I had to clip him to the skin cause the matts were that tight, got to his chest and all this puss was stuck to the hair and chest. I couldnt finish him as he was in pain. Managed to get heaps out of the body that were almost all the way in, god they make a mess.


WOW that is scary! Who would have thought! We just had a friend visit from England his wife took their golden in for having ear problems and the vet had found a grass seed had taken root in the ear canal, but I just assumed it was a fluke! I will be more watchful of this in the future...


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Here in California, we call the foxtails and they are really, really common. My English Setter had one in his paw and it had to be surgercally removed. I would definitely have it checked out by the vet.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't mean we call them "sticks" but "sticky grass", as in the grass that sticks to the animals.

Within the last 2 days we had these guys jump up from the ground, as summer is here!

Thanks everynioe!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

That's insane! I've never heard of anything like this before.... thanks for the info Sivaro!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW Siv, I have never heard or seen that before and I have had dogs since I was a kid. I wonder if that is at all prevalent around here or not?? I have never even heard of it nor have had my vet speak of it. I will have to ask my vet next time I see her if this is something that she sees very much of here. Thanks for the info!!


TODD... it surely sounds like some sort of abscess, that squishy, ball feeling inside the area sounds like pus. It could be just about anything that jabbed him when he was running and caused a wound that healed over before it healed up, but most likely something inside that the body is trying to get rid of. Now that I read Siv's info, that would make me concerned. I would definitely go see the vet on this issue, even if it is not as dangerous a thing as grass seed, it most likely should be lanced open and cared for.
BEST to your poor boy! Hope to hear good news on this soon!!!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

So, after my last post I got moose up, and looked at it again, it's about 1/2 the size it was last night. I think he really inflamed it by licking it and tugging at the hairs.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_glad to hear it is going down. Does it show any sign of infection or obsess?
_


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

Yikes! That looks scary! I hope it's not grass seeds!! !!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG, Im so glad that you guys brought the grass seeds to attention. Im sorry for Moose by the way and hope its nothing major. Definately get him checked out though. 

Those sticker weeds (what I call them) or grass seeds are very common to see here in California. They are everywhere and I never realized they could pose such a illness. Again, thanks for bringing that up and the additional info and link was great. 

Again, hope Moose is well and let us know owhat becomes of his wound. I'll be keeping the dogs leased when Im walking our neighborhood trail now. There all over the place.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

SECRETO said:


> OMG, Im so glad that you guys brought the grass seeds to attention. Im sorry for Moose by the way and hope its nothing major. Definately get him checked out though.
> 
> Those sticker weeds (what I call them) or grass seeds are very common to see here in California. They are everywhere and I never realized they could pose such a illness. Again, thanks for bringing that up and the additional info and link was great.
> 
> Again, hope Moose is well and let us know owhat becomes of his wound. I'll be keeping the dogs leased when Im walking our neighborhood trail now. There all over the place.


Yeah, thats what we call them.

He's feeling fine. I`m going down to the petsmart on Thursday to get him groomed and will ask their vet when I`m there if they have any idea. I have a feeling on Thur it will be tiny, and or gone though.. it would appear as if he jabbed himself with a stick whiler unning again, l o l.

We have a lot more than I thought, I mean, not a lot based on total amount of land they COULD occupy, but they are near the garage where he likes to run.

Now that I got my chainsaw fixed I may do some yard work then rent a tractor adn clean the stickers up, and the rest of the yeard.

Oh what fun.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Here is another excellent link

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2111&aid=2964


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Here is another excellent link
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2111&aid=2964


So that is why I have seen alot of field dogs in those camo vests even it they would blend in....hmmm


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yup, but they can still get it in their ears, paws, backend.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

I don't know what it is called-but my 16yr toy poodle had something similar and we took him to the animal hospital (they always get sick on Sunday night where it costs a fortune just to walk in the door as it is 24hr)-he had chewed on it and made it bloody. hey cleaned it and gave us an antibiotic to give him. It may have been that sebaceous adenitis-I can't remember. But it closed and healed. You may want to get it checked at the vet.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree Mandi, I wouldnt just leave this just incase. Its best to see a vet straight away.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

does this stuff grow everywhere? I'm a city-slicker, is this 'normal' grass?


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

I've always known them as foxtails...


----------



## animallvr (May 12, 2009)

Oh ya...having lived in many arid places it is common, very, even on short haired dogs..especially in the ear,..foxtails...hate em..them and thistle..the only thing you can do is check the dog after they've been out in a field or brush, along their legs, bellies, ears, head...and maybe even brush them out to be safe...those things are nasty..they are more common in arid places...


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

katsdogworld said:


> I've always known them as foxtails...


ditto and cat tails


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Jenspoo said:


> does this stuff grow everywhere? I'm a city-slicker, is this 'normal' grass?


Sure do if the grass grows long enough. Sometimes its the fencelines that have the tall grass where the mower cant get to that grows with the seeds on the ends.



> I've always known them as foxtails...


Yes that would be the name of them but vets call them grass seeds cause thats what they are is a grass... seed.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Taking him to the vet tomorrow.

The groomers thought it could be a foxtail but were not 100%, they also suggested taking him in. By the time I called the vet (since we took to a new groomer) they were closed!! Blasted.

Grooming pics soon in other thread.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

What pisses me off about the vet is how they charge.

Seriously, it was around $250 I think to get him neutered and today I paid $260 for them to "PROBE" his bump and LOOK/REMOVE the foxtail. Remove testicles... and probe a bump... not even near the same damn thing, very upsetting over cost issue!!!!

I left him there because they fit me in this AM and are getting to him today.

They are not sure it's a fox tail even, they said since it was larger and got smaller it could be a spider bite, and that since he has other scars, and scrapes they can tell he's active and he may just have a 'boo-boo'.

We will see.

-Todd


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow Todd, that really does sound like a very expensive probe job. I wonder why the cost is so high. You were still living in the valley when Moose was neutered weren't you? Could it be the mountain area that you are now living in or possibly just a very expensive vet? I don't know, but it sounds mighty expensive to me. Our vet is pretty pricey too though, and we are here in the valley. I'm not sure whether it would be that high or not though just to look and possibly remove a foxtail. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I feel for you Todd,I thought my vet was expensive...well for my area she is, she is one of the most expensive but one of the best as well. I tried 3 other vets in the area and none of them provided the quality of care my vet does. I hope he is ok.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I drove him 1hr down the hill to the valley actually.

Not our old vet, that was about 45min even further, so it's not in a remote location... 

Doc just called, he pulled out fragments of a cat tail. Said he wants to check him in 5days again to see how the swelling is, no charge for the check-up then only if they "do work" on him.

So, if it was breaking up does that mean it was dissolving, or maybe the doc broke it up?

Hmm...

He's coming home in about 4 hours.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hopefully, this is all that will have to be done for Moose and that he will now be fine. Bet that this was what he had on him before too and it disolved on its own. Probably his body heat and infectiion caused it to break up?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Hopefully, this is all that will have to be done for Moose and that he will now be fine. Bet that this was what he had on him before too and it disolved on its own. Probably his body heat and infectiion caused it to break up?


I would hope so 

He's a strong guy it seems, really nothing ever hurts him, I've heard him squel/yelp maybe one time since we've had him.. and I of coarse have accidently rolled on him with my chair, or tripped on him, etc, never a yelp or anything, even when he got shots the vet said he didn't even notice them at all or care.

Thanks!
-Todd


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That seems terribly expensive. I can't imagine our vet charging that much for what they did for Moose. 

When Carly was in that accident, she had x-rays, IV drip, sonograms, and the injection to put her to sleep. They also let me wrap her in the blanket they had in her cage to bring her home and she was buried in it. The bill came to $329. Considering everything they did, I thought that was reasonable. Our vet is part of a very good animal hospital in our area.
_


----------



## Irish123 (Jun 12, 2009)

Could it be hot spots. My golden used to get them and they would ooze and get bigger and bigger. The Vet would shave the area give me a powder type med and put her on antibiotics. I don't know if Poodles are prone to them


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

my vet is very expensive also - more than the dr for me lol glad Moose is ok!


----------

